# Home Theater Installation in Abu Dhabi



## Loboslau (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey there,
does anyone know where to get a professional help to configurate and install
a Home Theater System in Abu Dhabi? (Harman Kardon)

didn't find anything so far.

Thanks for help!


----------

